# Queens by McCary Apiaries in MS



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I ordered 3 Cordovan Queens from Chris McCary on May 15th. Since they do not take debit/credit cards I express mailed the check to him to get the queens quickly so I could requeen some HOT hives. They do not use email, only a phone which is his cell phone. They cashed the check on May 20th and said they shipped out the queens on May 21st. After not receiving the queens on May 25th I called and he said he would check into it. I received no call back. Then after finally reaching him Chris stated he would talk to the post office with the tracking number but that he would reship on the 28th since the other queens were probably dead. Well I received no queens on yet by June 1st when he said they would be here and no queens yet by June 3rd. Now his cell phone goes right to voice mail no returned call. 
I would say be very carefull sending checks that can not be refunded. I have heard good things about McCary Apiaries but I would say that in the 1 year I have been doing this they are not as professional as other I have dealt with. 

Currently 6 hives and 3 stings.
Lupester


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Lupester, I'm really sorry to hear this. Please keep us posted on the outcome. Have you done an internet search on the company to see if others have had the same experience?


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

*Queens have finally arrived.*

Well I guess I did not get stiffed by McCary on my queens. They finally did show up however I already received my Koehnen queen and placed them in the hives. I guess I am going to hive some more swarms. I find it interesting that the bees were shipped the day that I posted here.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

There is an obituary in the bee journal for the elder McCary. I'd guess they're a little behind due to the death in the family.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

I am sorry to hear that, I would certainly understand if it was. I had been talking with Chris who must be the son.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I talked to Chris last night about some queens and he said I could pick some up next week. Said they were fixing to ship an order of 150 and then only had small orders to fill after that. Hope you get your queens soon.

Johnny


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Picked up 25 Queens from Chris last Friday. Installed 13 in splits and used the other 12 for a cpl of queenless hives and requeened a few that wern't doing well.

Checked today and most were released and laying. Had to release a few that wern't quite out yet. Big nice golden Cordovans. Real easy to find.

Now if they just do a good job I will be happy.

Johnny


----------



## kathy5s (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish I had read this post earlier, my husband has kept bees for thirty years. He has ordered from McCary Apiaries many times before. This year he ordered queens and two weeks after I sent the check, it was cashed, our hives died and we called to cancel our order. As of today June 5th, and 20 phones where only three have been answered, we have no queens and have not recieved any money towards a refund. They are quick to take your money but not quick to reimburse you when nothing was ever shipped.


----------



## tedlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

Did not have good luck with Chris's Queens. Bought several but most were superseded soon after installation. One drone layer. Last order placed i never got but they did not cash my check.


----------

